# 29.5 laws on 4+3



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a quick question.. im ordering my 29.5 laws this Friday I think goodnews
I know they will clear everything in the back but.. when turning will fronts rub fenders?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's what I'm getting for Christmas Haha but they should I think


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

without a 2inch lift they will hit your front bash plte area per say,the area under your winch


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah im running a 2"lift.. never thought of it hitting bumper or frame though..ill go check that out


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No it's no where near the front, but I still need a clear answer if they'll rub front fender's or not.. running a 2" lift


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

no they will not i have a 2 in lift and had 30 backs and they did not rub i have 31 laws now and they rub a little


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

2" offset rims? Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do 10's they wont, if you do 12's they will.


----------

